# Sirius & CD with MY01 Head Unit?



## Arkansas (Nov 5, 2003)

I have just purchased a MY01 330cic. I would like to install Sirius and realize that my head unit is incapable. I have the following questions, should anyone be willing to answer:

1. Can I purchase an aftermarket Sirius control unit and receiver for use with my "old" head unit?
2. Will doing so require that I purchase a special adaptor?
3. Will installation of said adaptor inhibit use of an OEM CD changer?
4. If I decide to install an aftermarket CD changer that IS compatible with the adaptor, will I be able to use steering wheel controls to change CDs?
5. I have the crappy HK system and would like more bass, but not a whole lot. Has anyone tried to mount an 8" sub in the pass thru? My current stock "sub" is in a plastic housing which serves as the door to the pass thru.
6. Will connecting the front speakers to the new amp for the sub in the back increase volume of front speakers without increasing distortion?

I know these questions are pretty basic, but I don't have a clue about car audio. I've always had Bose systems the were decent to begin with.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Arkansas (Nov 5, 2003)

bump


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I've got a 2003 head unit coming in today.

I'll let you know if I'm able to get it to work. If it does, I'll install XMDirect soonest.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Arkansas said:


> I have just purchased a MY01 330cic. I would like to install Sirius and realize that my head unit is incapable. I have the following questions, should anyone be willing to answer:
> 
> 1. Can I purchase an aftermarket Sirius control unit and receiver for use with my "old" head unit?
> 2. Will doing so require that I purchase a special adaptor?
> ...


1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Yes
4. Yes
5. Yes
6. Yes


----------



## Arkansas (Nov 5, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2003)

Why bump?

You received answers to all of your questions in ObD's response.

I'm running XM in my '98 BMW using an adapter. I have a separate controller/display and it required the purchase of an Alpine CD changer (the OEM one is sitting in my basement). But it's all connected through the CD changer input in the trunk via Blitzsafe adapter. The sound quality is excellent.


----------

